# SR-71 Pilots Tale - Major Brian Shul



## Gnomey (Mar 10, 2008)

Major Brian Shul: "I loved that jet" - Maggie's Farm

Truly an amazing plane of the likes we will likely not see again (at least not manned).


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 10, 2008)

Don't believe it Gnomey. She wasn't retired for nothing.


----------



## Henk (Mar 11, 2008)

Why was she retired matt?


----------



## wilbur1 (Mar 11, 2008)

Great story


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 11, 2008)

Matt308 said:


> Don't believe it Gnomey. She wasn't retired for nothing.



I'm sure we'll see something like her again I just think there won't be another aircraft like her that will have a pilot. I would say it would likely be unmanned.


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 11, 2008)

Only now are these technologies coming out of the black world. Pentagon's 2009 budget request includes $750M for the DARPA HTV-3X Mach 6+ hypersonic vehicle. First flight is FY2012.

Hmmmm.... That's awfully quick turnaround for such "high risk technologies" that supposedly have never seen the light of day.


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 11, 2008)

Here's a mockup from the DARPA announcement as posted in March 10 AvWeek.


----------



## SoD Stitch (Mar 11, 2008)

Here's a good article concerning the HTV-3 in an older article from Smithsonian's _Air Space Magazine_:

Mach 20 or Bust


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 11, 2008)

And notice the curvilinear inlets that allow compression in three dimensions. These could be exciting times.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 12, 2008)

Yeah they sure could. We'll be really interesting to see what unmanned vehicles come to light in the next decade or so.


----------



## SoD Stitch (Mar 12, 2008)

Henk said:


> Why was she retired matt?



The ostensible reason she was retired was rising maintenance costs (the newest SR airframe is/was over 30 years old), fewer spare parts supplies, and a lack of meaningful strategic targets for the -71 to surveille since the dissolution of the Soviet Union. However, there are others who suspect that there was more to it than that; that perhaps there is already a more advanced strategic surveillance platform in operation (Aurora?). There is very little evidence for this, and more evidence to the contrary, but that doesn't stop people from speculating.


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 12, 2008)

This is the technology that I believe exists. Between the Shuttle and Orbital Sciences, this seems rather trivial since the early 70s.

Aviation Week : Two-Stage-to-Orbit ''Blackstar'' System Shelved at Groom Lake?


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 12, 2008)




----------



## The Nerd (Mar 15, 2008)

Twas a great aircraft, a tad bit expensive, but effective. I heard from an unconfermed source that the US was testing an uma with mach 10 capabilities (like stated above), not to mention the U-2 along with spy satillites provide effective intel.


----------

